# Acer Aspire One Netbook Battery Problem



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there, DellUser25 here. I finally sold the Dell Inspiron 2200, because it was becoming too much of a hassle and a problem to maintain, saved up my money and bought this new Acer Aspire One Mini Netbook, hoping to cut costs on repairs since it came right from Wal-Mart. Usually what I do is I use the laptop until its battery life is down to 10%, which is when I get the usual warning that I need to plug it in, and then I plug it into its charger, and that usually gets it charged back up in no time. This morning I was up until 5 on the netbook and I think I plugged it in at around 4, and then i hit the sack at 5. 

When I got up earlier today at 12 this afternoon I noticed that the light was still red, indicating the computer was still charging. So I checked the status on it and it showed the battery was at 84% power.The readout says:

84% available (plugged in, charging)

Its now 1:10 pm, one hour and ten minutes since I last looked and the laptop is still charging. I called Acer at 1:00 and told them my problem and they said chances are its just a bad battery and to charge the laptop for 8 hours straight, then run it down fully, and recharge again, doing the process 2 more times. They said if it doesn't charge all the way back to 100% in 8 hours to call them and they will send me a new battery. Are there any tips that I could try in the meantime to move up the battery power percentage? I've already tried this one tip:

Turn off the computer.
Unplug the computer.
Disconnect the battery from the computer.
Press and hold the power button for 30 seconds.
Reconnect the battery and adapter. 
Restart the computer. 

This tip did not help. Is my problem the battery?


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

As your computer is new, it would be under warranty, so Acer will stand the cost of the new battery which I would advise you to request they send immediately.

I would not fiddle about with it as you will void your warranty, then they will have an excuse to not comply.

Certainly sounds like a faulty battery to me,

Keep us informed.

kind regards,


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

tallin said:


> As your computer is new, it would be under warranty, so Acer will stand the cost of the new battery which I would advise you to request they send immediately.
> 
> I would not fiddle about with it as you will void your warranty, then they will have an excuse to not comply.
> 
> ...


I kid you not, Acer has put me through so much bull**** that its not even funny. They have told me so many different diagnostics that my head is _still_ spinning. One thing they told me to do is to go ahead and reconfigure the battery, by turning off the computer and letting it charge for an entire day, run the battery down and do it again. Also, about a few minutes ago, the battery life moved up to 85%. Acer refuses to send me a new battery as they think its internal and I don't have the cash to send them a netbook. They won't even send me a prepaid box. So, I called up Wal-Mart and told them what was going on and spoke to the manager about this issue, and he said if he can find a transaction from December 17th, 2009, he'll take the netbook back and let me exchange it for another one. I just simply told him, that Acer told me it was a manufacturing error, which they did, and that one of my options might be to see about doing an exchange of sorts.

All I have is the computer, the box and the power cord. No instructions, receipt or anything like that. So please keep hope that this problem will either resolve itself or that the manager can help me.


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

> All I have is the computer, the box and the power cord. No instructions, receipt or anything like that. So please keep hope that this problem will either resolve itself or that the manager can help me.


With respect, I cannot believe you have mislaid your receipt and therefore the warranty if you purchased the Netbook on 17th December 2009.

There is no doubt in my mind you have a faulty battery there, I had the same problem back in 2000 with a Hewlett Packard new Laptop. They sent me a new battery and did not even require me to return the old one. Good service I thought.

I would go down to *Wal Mart*, take your Netbook with you all packed up, ask to see the Manager and stay there until they bring up the bill of sale, show and give you a copy, and replace your system with a new one. Make a fuss if they do not, but in the end it is fact you have no invoice that could beat you in obtaining a replacement battery and or Netbook. Either way it is up to Acer, through Wal-Mart to give you service.

kind regards,


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay I contacted Acer America. This is what happened: 

They first explained that there have been complaints about this before and that sometimes there's something internal with the computer and that it may need to be sent in for repairs. 

This is what I explained to them though:

My netbook will recharge its old battery up to 85% power, but will not go past it. Otherwise it will work and drain the battery then charge it back up to that certain area. When I first bought it, I would recharge the battery and then it'd go all the way to 100% and that the problem just surfaced yesterday. I explained this to a technician last night over the phone, when they finally asked for a full definition of what was going on. So I explained in full to them and then the tech person finally understood that this is an issue concerning the battery, once I explained the netbook is capable of charging. 

What I _didn't_ tell the Acer people is that I usually charge my netbook 3-5 times a day, and that usually what I do is I use the battery power until it gets down to 7% power, which is when the computer lets me know that times to recharge it, plug it in, let it charge for about an hour and then take it back off once its done. I told a good friend of mine about this and he said that right there is the problem then. So when I called Acer tonight, I asked about how long I should let the battery recharge. The lady over the phone explained that 8 hours is the recommended time for recharging after discharging and that a full 24 hours without use of the new battery. She then asked if i wanted to replace the old battery and I said this would be better for me than sending in the entire computer, as well as cheaper. And the tech I spoke with last night told me that everything will be fine once the new battery gets here, but till then I'll be stuck with just using the computer on its power adapter. So the order is placed for a new battery. I spoke with my mom about this issue as well, who said that chances are I just wore out the old battery with the constant charging, and I'm beginning to think that makes sense right there.


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting back with your update.

I take it Acer is replacing the battery with the new one ordered under warranty.

I do not agree you have warn out your battery, my Laptop is four years old and the battery is still charging to 100% with no issues at all. I really think you were unlucky getting a faulty battery in the first instance.

Keep us posted,

kind regards,


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, I spoke with another technician, who assured me that once I get the new battery it will recharge to 100% but from now on to recharge for 8 hours per charging cycle. And yeah Tallin, I'm getting the new one under warranty. The technician told me she thinks that there might be an internal problem but that we'll try the battery replacement first and take it from there.


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

UPDATE: 
I just got off of the phone with Acer America. It turns out the representative did not know the following about the netbook:

1. It was charging the battery up to 100% when I first bought it and the problem was occurring only yesterday (Friday). So, the netbook is just now recharging, only going up to 85%.

2. The netbook has been placed on a charge for 8 hours before, constantly in fact now that i think of it since I charge it before I go to bed and let it recharge as I sleep. Very rarely has it been recharged for only an hour. 

3. The computer was a _*recent purchase*_, and is still technically brand new. Also, no other issues have arisen with it. 

4. The netbook can run just fine without its battery in it and with just the AC Adapter piece powering it.

5. According to reference notes, if the laptop can recharge its battery past 80%, but not up to 100%, then it is in fact the battery pack. If it cannot go past 80%, or charge at all for that matter, then it is in fact the computer itself. My computer recharges up to 85% and does in fact charge, and says it is charging. 

Upon hearing all of these things and verifying information, as well as several friends of mine saying it is in fact a battery issue and asking me to mention they said something to Acer, friends who run shops of their own, the lady kindly looked over the problem and has given me confirmation that it is in fact the battery that is causing the issue. Friends have suggested that the battery is also worn out from constant usage, and that when the new battery arrives, to take good care of it. Acer has assured me that I shall be getting a new battery from them.


----------



## DellUser25 (Jul 27, 2009)

Final reply to this topic. 

The new battery arrived just today and I have recharged it to 100% within an hour after getting it.

Battery issue: Resolved. Can a mod please lock this topic up?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

up near the top you will see "thread tools"...close it out.
glad to see you have it sorted


----------

